# Hagen Elite Mini filter, any experiences?



## JBN (Oct 31, 2005)

So anyways, I was searching around for a small (and I mean REALLY small) filter for my OceanFree tank and I came across this filter that is avaiable at Petco for only $7.64 USD. I chose this over the Eheim Aquaball 1212 because the aquaball was way too big for an OceanFree tank and the price was a bit overboard. Here are the specs:










Underwater filter for use in tanks up to three gallons.

* Compact design.
* Quiet.
* Venturi with valve for added aeration.
* Adjustable output diverter.
* Adjustable flow control.
* Easy to set up and use.
* Easy to maintain.
* Improves water quality.

Hagen Elite Mini Underwater Filter
Size: 58 GPH
Dimensions: 1.75"W X 1.5"D X 3.5"H
Aquarium Size: For Tanks Up To 3 Gallons

From Hagen.com site:

- 100 L/h
- 120 V
- 60 Hz
- One only 1/8" hose adapter
- One only Venturi diffuser adapter
- 200 mm 1/8" tubing with noise muffler
- With 6' SPT-2 electrical cord
- Packaged in clamshell blister with colorful display card


ELITE Mini underwater filter is designed specifically for small aquarium up to 3 U.S. gal (11 L). It's compact size makes the filter easy to conceal in any setting. The ELITE Mini comes complete with a foam filter insert, ideal for mechanical and biological filtration.

The ELITE Mini underwater filter features a venturi with valve, when added aeration is desired. As well the filter is equipped with an adjustable output diverter and flow control these two functions gives you the flexibility of diverting the water flow into various locations and at the same time regulate the output volume.


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

I have had one running about 3 weeks in a tank I am in the process of setting up. It is a little loud if air is going threw it. I disconnected the ventury, and eventually it pulled aill the air out of it's foam filter - now it is silent

It puts out an amazing amount of current for it's size, but I would not expect it to filter any better than a powerhead.
---
Been running since original post now - 8 months. I have it powering a mattenfilter. Silent and aquarium is spotless. Could not ask for more out of a $8 powerhead.


----------



## BigB (Oct 14, 2005)

try the red sea nano HOB filter have one its very quiet and works great. It also comes in clear so the intake tube is barely noticeable whioch is a plus in a nano tank roud:


----------



## JBN (Oct 31, 2005)

The thing is that I want something internal and not HOB. The Red Sea HOB has been the favorite for a lot of nano tank keepers and I wanted something that does not agitate the surface that much. And sides, if sometime in the future I want to inject co2 into the tank (DIY; yes I know it's a bit much for a 1.6 gallon tank), I could use the Elite.


----------



## BigB (Oct 14, 2005)

i have diy co2 into my 2 gal, I simply just have the Co2 go into the stream of the filter. The bubble bounces around and diffuses itself nicely. I have decent co2 levels for a nano. Around 5-10ppm. Not to shabby for a jerry rigged diffusing system. Gotta be careful though when ya bump it it gets off centered hehehe :tongue:


----------

